# Il fu Mastella



## Old Asudem (7 Marzo 2008)

*MILANO* - «Un dì, s'io non andrò sempre fuggendo di partito in partito, me vedrai seduto su la tua pietra, o fratel mio, gemendo il fior de' tuoi gentil anni caduto». È l'inizio dei versi che, come specificano le note, si riferiscono «con sottile eufemismo alla morte politica dello statista italiano Clemente Mastella (Ceppaloni 5 febbraio 1947, vivente)». La poesia, intitolata "In morte del fratello Clemente", è stata "dedicata" da Beppe Grillo al leader dell'Udeur, dopo che l'ex Guardasigilli ha annunciato la sua decisione di non candidarsi alle prossime elezioni politiche. 

*I VERSI* - Il testo, «liberamente tratto» dalla poesia di Ugo Foscolo 'In morte del fratello Giovanni', è stata pubblicata dal comico sul suo blog. «Un dì, s'io non andrò sempre fuggendo di partito in partito, me vedrai seduto su la tua pietra, o fratel mio, gemendo il fior dè tuoi gentil anni caduto. La Madre or sol suo dì tardo traendo parla di me col tuo cenere muto, ma io deluse a voi le palme tendo e sol da lunge i tetti di Ceppaloni saluto. Sento gli avversi numi, e le secrete cure che al viver tuo furon tempesta, e prego anch'io nel tuo porto quiete. Questo di tanti voti oggi ti resta! Gentil Clemente, almen le ossa rendi allora al petto degli italiani mesti». Il testo di Grillo è completato da un elenco di note ironiche dove spiega che «la poesia è attribuita al famoso compagno di merende Pierferdinando Casini ('Ferdy') che ha condiviso le battaglie politiche di Clemente Mastella ('Clem') per decenni». «Il significato da attribuire alla "Madre" - si legge ancora - è fonte di discussione per gli studiosi. Se molti la riferiscono a Silvio Berlusconi, alcuni propendono a una allusione a donna di facili costumi». «"Cenere muto" è il soprannome del Governatore Antonio Bassolino. La cenere infatti non parla e neppure Bassolino ha mai detto nulla ai giudici sul disastro ambientale in Campania». «Le 'ossa' - conclude Grillo nelle sue postille - sono in realtà i famosi torroncini natalizi autoprodotti da Mastella con i soldi del finanziamento pubblico al suo partito. Tutti gli italiani ne vorrebbero un etto» 


Quest'uomo è un mito!!


----------



## brugola (7 Marzo 2008)

stamattina leggendo il corriere ho avuto un orgasmo multiplo carpiato, difficoltà mortale ad altissimo livello.
Spero che non chiudano mastellatiodio.it


----------



## Nobody (7 Marzo 2008)

Un fesso, usato da altri per il lavoro sporco...ed ora giustamente gettato via come uno straccio vecchio.
Un pessimo giocatore di poker...quel giorno al senato, aveva in mano tutti gli assi ed ha chiesto quattro carte al nano!


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2008)

*M.M*

MASTELLIK..DA CEPPALONI...MOLTIMODI...NON HA FATTO NIENTE PER NIENTE...GUARDA CHE SI è FATTO 2 CONTI....E SECONDO ME NON CI HA RIMESSO...ORMAI ERA BRUCIATO...!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> MASTELLIK..DA CEPPALONI...MOLTIMODI...NON HA FATTO NIENTE PER NIENTE...GUARDA CHE SI è FATTO 2 CONTI....E SECONDO ME NON CI HA RIMESSO...ORMAI ERA BRUCIATO...!!!


non levarci il piacere orgasmico però..
l'importante è che sia fuori dai coglioni


----------



## La Lupa (7 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> stamattina leggendo il corriere ho avuto un orgasmo multiplo carpiato, difficoltà mortale ad altissimo livello.
> Spero che non chiudano mastellatiodio.it


Capisco.

Le famose contrazioni. *






*cit. colterrima


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non levarci il piacere orgasmico però..
> l'importante è che sia fuori dai coglioni


Non lo è la sua "clientela" che sarà ereditata...


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2008)

*MEDUSA*

SI CHIEDITI A QUALE PREZZO...CERTO NON GRATIS E CERTO NON PER SEMPRE...!!!POI TI LASCIO AI TUOI ORGASMI...ED IO CHE CREDEVO FOSSE COSì DIFFICILE PER VOI DONNE...GIRERò CON LA FOTO DI MASTELLIK...!!!


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2008)

*P.R*

NON SOLO....NON SOLO...!!!


----------



## Nobody (7 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> MASTELLIK..DA CEPPALONI...MOLTIMODI...NON HA FATTO NIENTE PER NIENTE...GUARDA CHE SI è FATTO 2 CONTI....E SECONDO ME NON CI HA RIMESSO...ORMAI ERA BRUCIATO...!!!


Oscuro, se non faceva cadere il governo, avrebbe potuto avere tutto quello che chiedeva da Prodi&company. Si è fidato del nano, che fatto il lavoro l'ha sbattuto all'aria come un tappeto sporco...per un mese ha elemosinato una candidatura da qualcuno, ed ora si è arreso! Ben gli sta...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Oscuro, se non faceva cadere il governo, avrebbe potuto avere tutto quello che chiedeva da Prodi&company. Si è fidato del nano, che fatto il lavoro l'ha sbattuto all'aria come un tappeto sporco...per un mese ha elemosinato una candidatura da qualcuno, ed ora si è arreso! Ben gli sta...


che ci sia ancora qualcuno che si fida del nano a me inquieta


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che ci sia ancora qualcuno che si fida del *nano a* me inquieta


portatore di democrazia.....vedrai quanti voti prenderà.....povera italietta


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2008)

*M.M*

SI APPARENTEMENTE...PER IL POPOLINO...è COSì E COSI CREDO SIA STATO CONCORDATO..DOVEVA ESSERE!SAI CREDO CHE LA REALTà SIA UN Pò DIVERSA..CREDO CHE TUTTO QUESTO ABBIA AVUTO UN PREZZO...INFONDO HA FATTO CASCARE IL GOVERNO..CONSAPEVOLE CHE FRA LUI E LA MOGLIE IL NANO NON SE LO SAREBBE CERTO PRESO...PER OVVI MOTIVI...ALLORA COSA CREDI ABBIA AVUTO IN CAMBIO?PERCHè GUARDA CHE MICA SON TANTO KOIONI COME VOGLIONO FARCI CREDERE...FRA LORO...CARO M.M NON SI MOZZICANO...PAVENTANO IL TUTTO A TAVOLINO...!!!


----------



## Nobody (7 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che ci sia ancora qualcuno che si fida del nano a me inquieta


A me inquieta anche che qualcuno si fidi di Veltroni...


----------



## Nobody (7 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI APPARENTEMENTE...PER IL POPOLINO...è COSì E COSI CREDO SIA STATO CONCORDATO..DOVEVA ESSERE!SAI CREDO CHE LA REALTà SIA UN Pò DIVERSA..CREDO CHE TUTTO QUESTO ABBIA AVUTO UN PREZZO...INFONDO HA FATTO CASCARE IL GOVERNO..CONSAPEVOLE CHE FRA LUI E LA MOGLIE IL NANO NON SE LO SAREBBE CERTO PRESO...PER OVVI MOTIVI...ALLORA COSA CREDI ABBIA AVUTO IN CAMBIO?PERCHè GUARDA CHE MICA SON TANTO KOIONI COME VOGLIONO FARCI CREDERE...FRA LORO...CARO M.M NON SI MOZZICANO...PAVENTANO IL TUTTO A TAVOLINO...!!!


Beh tutto può essere...magari hanno contrattato sottobanco ben altro di una candidatura. Però a me da l'idea che sia stato suonato come una campana...o forse, mi fa solo piacere pensarlo!


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2008)

*M.M*

ECCO QUESTIONE DI PREZZO...CREDO CHE IL NANO NON ABBIA DI QUESTI PROBLEMI....PENSACI...ORMAI POLITICAMENTE POTREBBE ESSERSI BRUCIATO ALLORA CHE Fà?TU COSA AVRESTI FATTO?


----------



## Nobody (7 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> ECCO QUESTIONE DI PREZZO...CREDO CHE IL NANO NON ABBIA DI QUESTI PROBLEMI....PENSACI...ORMAI POLITICAMENTE POTREBBE ESSERSI BRUCIATO ALLORA CHE Fà?TU COSA AVRESTI FATTO?


Io fossi stato Mastella avrei tenuto in piedi il mortazza a prezzo salatissimo!


----------



## brugola (7 Marzo 2008)

non è tollerante  nè pacato, ma io mastella lo vorrei vedere appeso per i coglioni in piazza grande e se fosse possibile andrei a ficcargli una lancia nel costato.
Lui e quella stronza della sig.ra lonardo. e anche i figli.
Gentaccia, di cui l'italia non ha bisogno, ladri stronzi che vivono da anni ricattando i governi stipendiati da noi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> non è tollerante nè pacato, ma io mastella lo vorrei vedere appeso per i coglioni in piazza grande e se fosse possibile andrei a ficcargli una lancia nel costato.
> Lui e quella stronza della sig.ra lonardo. e anche i figli.
> Gentaccia, di cui l'italia non ha bisogno, ladri stronzi che vivono da anni ricattando i governi stipendiati da noi


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2008)

*M.M*

IO INVECE SAREI ANDATO DAL NANO E AVREI CONTRATTATO:ALLORA CHE FACCIAMO?IO SON BRUCIATO...MA POSSO NON DIMMETTERMI...E MANDARLI AVANTI PER 3 ANNI....DAMMI UNA BUONA USCITA E RISALI TU...MA DEVI FARMI RIDERE..E TANTO....RISARCIRMI I 3 ANNI CHE PERDO...PIù I 3 ANNI GUADAGNATI DA I TUOI E DA TE...QUESTI è IL PREZZO...CHE FAI COMPRI?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A me inquieta anche che qualcuno si fidi di Veltroni...


quanta inquietudine 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ma la questione è: ci si fida ancora di qualcuno?
a me a parte la bonino fan tutti..defecare


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2008)

*BRUGOLA*

BGRUGOLA MA SEI UNA CRIMINALE!!!!!AMMAZZA


----------



## brugola (7 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> IO INVECE SAREI ANDATO DAL NANO E AVREI CONTRATTATO:ALLORA CHE FACCIAMO?IO SON BRUCIATO...MA POSSO NON DIMMETTERMI...E MANDARLI AVANTI PER 3 ANNI....DAMMI UNA BUONA USCITA E RISALI TU...MA DEVI FARMI RIDERE..E TANTO....RISARCIRMI I 3 ANNI CHE PERDO...PIù I 3 ANNI GUADAGNATI DA I TUOI E DA TE...QUESTI è IL PREZZO...CHE FAI COMPRI?


non è escluso che lo abbia fatto.
Con il risultato che ora non se lo caga più nessuno


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2008)

*CI SCOMMETTO*

SCOMMETTEREI CHE è ANDATA COSì...NEL PREZZO C'ERA PURE CHE E NON SE LO CAGAVA PIU NESSUNO!!


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Marzo 2008)

Dite quel che volete ma io sono seriamente in crisi per votare.
Non farlo sarebbe stupido ma non saprei proprio chi votare


----------



## Mari' (7 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Dite quel che volete ma io sono seriamente in crisi per votare.
> Non farlo sarebbe stupido ma non saprei proprio chi votare



Io vado sul sicuro ... non voto.


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io vado sul sicuro ... non voto.


ma è una cazzata mari'. fai il gioco dei partitoni e basta..


----------



## La Lupa (7 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> non è tollerante nè pacato, ma io mastella lo vorrei vedere appeso per i coglioni in piazza grande e se fosse possibile andrei a ficcargli una lancia nel costato.
> Lui e quella stronza della sig.ra lonardo. e anche i figli.
> Gentaccia, di cui l'italia non ha bisogno, ladri stronzi che vivono da anni ricattando i governi stipendiati da noi


Un tantinello forte forse, ma in fin dei conti condivisibile.


----------



## brugola (7 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Un tantinello forte forse, ma in fin dei conti condivisibile.


in effetti la lancia nel costato era fortina...


----------



## La Lupa (7 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> in effetti la lancia nel costato era fortina...


Seee... poi sai anche cosa... Piazza grande quella di Bologna?

Perchè per me è lontanuccia, non so se faccio in tempo... c'ho anche il treno scomodo...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Un tantinello forte forse, ma in fin dei conti condivisibile.



Non basterebbe la piazza rossa per allineare tutti quelli da appendere per le prugnette.


----------



## Mari' (7 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma è una cazzata mari'. fai il gioco dei partitoni e basta..


Sara' ... ma tanto sono tutti che da una vita giocano alle nostre spalle, contro di noi ... almeno questa volta lo faranno senza il mio consenso.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Li schifo Tutti.


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sara' ... ma tanto sono tutti che da una vita giocano alle nostre spalle, contro di noi ... almeno questa volta lo faranno senza il mio consenso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sarà ma non cambia una fava


----------



## Mari' (7 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sarà ma non cambia una fava


lo so, ci vorrebbe per una decina di anni questa:


http://bp1.blogger.com/_t2Jf4JXFn1A/Rxn-E-_r4FI/AAAAAAAAAIw/fEEZSZQiIaw/s1600-h/ghigliottina.jpg


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Marzo 2008)

mari'!!! vuoi il kit???
sei in apnea???
dacci un segno


----------



## Mari' (7 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mari'!!! vuoi il kit???
> sei in apnea???
> dacci un segno


TOC TOC eccomi


----------



## Bruja (8 Marzo 2008)

*Faremo come sempre*

Ci tureremo il naso e voteremo... il tanfo lo si sente da tutte le parti. Io mi preoccuperei anche delle elezioni amministrative.... vedremo se chi ha governato in modo orrendo e clientelare sarà ancora rieletto... siamo così bravi  nell'autolesionismo. 
Bruja


----------

